

Ask HN: Looking for 3 Desks in Mountain View ASAP - sidviswanathan

Hi, if anyone has 3 available desks or just office space that fits 3 desks (we can buy our own desks), can you please let me know.<p>We are a team of 3 engineers just building stuff together and wanted to work out of an office in preferably Mountain View.<p>We are looking for space ASAP, you can also drop me a note at sid.viswanathan@gmail.com if you have something.
======
shirazi
If you need some basic desks and chairs, I have some from the studio. Just let
me know, they are in Storage now.

Good luck with the search.

------
calbear81
Sid, you can work out of HackerDojo for free (donations happily accepted).

------
soniasuranad
Sid - are you leaving LinkedIn?

